# Unknown hard stemmed plant



## Goat (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't done much research on it, I picked it up on clearance at a LFS. Just curious if somebody knows it off the top of their head. 

I'm guessing it's a pond plant, just wanted to make sure it's a true aquatic plant. Growth is slow, and has firm stalk and root system.










Edit: It's not a true "stem" plant, just meant it's not pliable or able to bend.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

As a general rule "stiff" plants, those that can easily hold up their branches and leaves out of water, are not aquatic plants. This one may be aquatic, but I try to avoid "stiff" plants.


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

_Anubias barteri var. angustifolia_?


----------



## Goat (Mar 14, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> As a general rule "stiff" plants, those that can easily hold up their branches and leaves out of water, are not aquatic plants. This one may be aquatic, but I try to avoid "stiff" plants.


Okay, I wanted something to shelter a few shy fish, but it seems that it would most likely grow at a house plant rate instead of "flourish". Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Goat (Mar 14, 2008)

KatjaT said:


> _Anubias barteri var. angustifolia_?


The leaves look about right and really close. The roots look very different, not mossy like the other anubias I have in the tank. I'm guessing that can vary greatly though.










Edit: And thanks KatjaT


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks non-aquatic to me.


----------



## Goat (Mar 14, 2008)

Two of the exact same plant, one rotted and smelled fantastic! The other was growing fine, but decided not to leave it up to fate and threw it away. Seemed to be pond plants, not true underwater. I threw them away prob back in June it now being Jan of the next year.


----------

